# API Filer Large oring replacement



## Astrofish (Jun 25, 2014)

My craigslist API filter leaks bad from the Quick discount.
The o rings are new I'm positive its the o ring that's actually in the Quick discount. 
Instead of replacing the whole quick connect has anybody actually replaced the o rings in the quick discount and if so what size?

Daniel


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If you could take it off line, give me the O ring, I could get a replacement for you. Most likely, lol


----------

